# Estação meteorológica PCE FWS-20 Moleanos



## vmax69 (27 Mar 2014 às 22:13)

Fiz hoje a aquisição de uma estação PCE, já recebi o comprovativo que já está em transito.
Depois de sair do trabalho andei a chumbar umas peças na parede de um anexo, para poder prender um tubo de 6 metros, sendo que é ai que irei colocar a estação.
Tenho por ideia colocar o anemomnetro e o sensor de direção do vento o mais alto possivel, julgo que irá ficar a uns 4 metros de altura.
Agora os outros instrumentos/medidores nao tenho certeza.
Ajudas são necessárias...


----------



## vmax69 (27 Mar 2014 às 23:02)

O que fiz foi isto...






l]


----------



## CptRena (27 Mar 2014 às 23:33)

vmax69 disse:


> Tenho por ideia colocar o anemomnetro e o sensor de direção do vento o mais alto possivel, julgo que irá ficar a uns 4 metros de altura.
> Agora os outros instrumentos/medidores nao tenho certeza.
> Ajudas são necessárias...



Como manda a lei (OMM) é:

Anemómetro e Catavento a 10m de altura (a partir do solo e sem obstáculos na vizinhança)

Outros instrumentos, que compreendem: o termohigrómetro, o udómetro (pluviómetro) e o sensor de precipitação (no caso de existir) devem estar colocados a uma altura (a partir do solo e sem obstáculos na vizinhança) entre 1.25 m and 2 m.

Agora ajustas de acordo com as possibilidades, como em todas as estações pessoais/amadoras.


----------



## vmax69 (28 Mar 2014 às 13:56)

Só para dar a conhecer, a estação já foi entregue!!!! não chegou a demorar 2 dias para entregarem.


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Mar 2014 às 17:32)

Boas,
Onde adquiriste a estação? se foi na PCE Espanha, eles costumam ser rápidos


----------



## vmax69 (28 Mar 2014 às 19:35)

Sim, foi em Espanha mesmo.


----------



## vmax69 (29 Mar 2014 às 16:50)

Estação instalada.


----------



## Thomar (29 Mar 2014 às 18:50)

vmax69 disse:


> Estação instalada.


 

Parabéns! Quando tiveres oportunidade, partilha umas fotos!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2014 às 19:34)

vmax69 disse:


> Estação instalada.



Boa.
Segundo vi, a tua localização é próximo da base da vertente Oeste da serra dos Candeeiros,zona interessante, estou curioso para ver esses dados.


----------



## vmax69 (30 Mar 2014 às 00:22)

Julgo ir precisar de ajuda com os programas pasra obtencao dos dados...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2014 às 02:42)

O programa mais comum para a obtenção de dados nestas estações, é o Cumulus, grátis. Extremamente fácil de configurar, penso que será quase "straight forward", sendo a única nota o tipo de estação a escolher no ecrã inicial, que será "Fine Offset".


----------



## vmax69 (1 Abr 2014 às 14:00)

Alguem me poderá dizer o que está errado?
Para estar sempre a apareçer aquele erro...


----------



## talingas (1 Abr 2014 às 14:17)

Que erro?


----------



## vmax69 (1 Abr 2014 às 14:52)

Post Original de vmax69 Ver Post
Estou com um problema, instalei o Cumulus e tenho o seguinte erro:
30-03-2014 12:57:14 : Lost sensor contact!!!
Julgo que seja porque os aparelhos estejam a uma distância que nem sempre se conseguem ligar...
Mas eu tenho a consola a uns 30 metros da estação e só tenho uma parede pelo meio.
Alguem poderá ajudar?


----------



## lsalvador (1 Abr 2014 às 15:11)

Boas, não sendo conhecedor da estação em causa, mas parece-me que seja mesmo da distancia e da parede.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Abr 2014 às 15:15)

Não consegues testar a consola em outro ponto da casa, junto a uma janela que tenhas linha de vista.


----------



## vmax69 (1 Abr 2014 às 18:08)

Neste momento tenho a consola numa janela, sem qualquer interferência a não ser o vidro da propria janela, está a 30m de distancia, mas o erro continua.
Mas agora com vento verifiquei que tambem pode ser pelo vento, visto estar um pouco alta e ainda sem ancoragem. Poderá ser da oscilação do tubo?
Mas amanhã já resolvo isso tambem.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Abr 2014 às 20:23)

O RS ainda está o de origem? ou já tens outro a proteger da chuva?


----------



## vmax69 (1 Abr 2014 às 22:22)

filipe cunha disse:


> O RS ainda está o de origem? ou já tens outro a proteger da chuva?



O de origem por enquanto... Mas ja te enviei uma MP, mas ainda nao viste.


----------



## vmax69 (1 Abr 2014 às 22:49)

Sera que o problema que tinha era por ter 2 software em simultaneo a trabalhar? é que deixei de ter o erro!!!


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Abr 2014 às 22:54)

vmax69 disse:


> O de origem por enquanto... Mas ja te enviei uma MP, mas ainda nao viste.


Vi agora a PM...


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Abr 2014 às 22:56)

vmax69 disse:


> Sera que o problema que tinha era por ter 2 software em simultaneo a trabalhar? é que deixei de ter o erro!!!




Podia ser, mas no fundo só daria erro nos dados e não entre a transmissão.
Trata do RS


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2014 às 20:57)

vmax69 disse:


> Sera que o problema que tinha era por ter 2 software em simultaneo a trabalhar? é que deixei de ter o erro!!!



Então é definitivamente esse o problema. Em PM disse que tinha lá os valores na estação mesmo com esse erro, e depois esqueci-me de responder, pelo que peço as minhas desculpas. Portanto se havia valores na estação e o programa não funcionava, dando o erro de sensor, era mesmo de ter dois softwares ligados, porque fazem interferência um com o outro.


----------



## vmax69 (2 Abr 2014 às 21:51)

Sim correcto, deixei de dar qualquer erro.
Hoje coloquei tambem 3 cabos a segurar o mastro, porque notei que oscilava um pouco, e ficou assim:





Ontem aderi tambem ao wunderground.com, onde coloquei a minha estação disponivel, mas até agora só apareçe os dados da temperatura e a imagem do tempo... é mesmo assim ou falta-me fazer mais alguma coisa?


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2014 às 21:56)

vmax69 disse:


> Sim correcto, deixei de dar qualquer erro.
> Hoje coloquei tambem 3 cabos a segurar o mastro, porque notei que oscilava um pouco, e ficou assim:
> 
> 
> Ontem aderi tambem ao wunderground.com, onde coloquei a minha estação disponivel, mas até agora só apareçe os dados da temperatura e a imagem do tempo... é mesmo assim ou falta-me fazer mais alguma coisa?


A estação demora 24h no wunderground a aparecer nas páginas principais de previsão para um local, mas deverá ter o link directo para o perfil da estação, presumo?


----------



## vmax69 (2 Abr 2014 às 21:58)

Já apareçe lá a seguinte informação:

Moleanos - Alcobaca
Station ID: ILEIRIAL5
, Leiria, LEIRIA, PORTUGAL
Status Message
Get Weather Sticker
?
10.2 ℃
Partly Cloudy


----------



## vmax69 (2 Abr 2014 às 22:01)

filipe cunha disse:


> Podia ser, mas no fundo só daria erro nos dados e não entre a transmissão.
> Trata do RS



Mandei MP, podes verificar e responder, please.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2014 às 22:02)

Será portanto este o link: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILEIRIAL5

Parece estar tudo a funcionar como devido , mas só um reparo, em rapidfire os dados são enviados à medida que a estação os recebe (pode-se activar nas opções de Internet do Cumulus), fazendo com que todos os dados fiquem guardados também no wunderground. Neste momento tem um período de 10 minutos.


----------



## vmax69 (2 Abr 2014 às 22:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Será portanto este o link: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ILEIRIAL5
> 
> Parece estar tudo a funcionar como devido , mas só um reparo, em rapidfire os dados são enviados à medida que a estação os recebe (pode-se activar nas opções de Internet do Cumulus), fazendo com que todos os dados fiquem guardados também no wunderground. Neste momento tem um período de 10 minutos.



Se era só colocar uma "plica" em configurações, internet e rapidfire no cumulus, acabei de fazer...


----------



## Estação SP (5 Abr 2014 às 14:36)

Boas Tardes

Quando Fizeres o RS coloca-o no mastro a 1,50metros do telhado e o pluviometro ao mesmo nível do RS. 

Estou a dizer isso porque quando fizeres o RS novo irá ser mais pesado e poderá causar mais turbulências no mastro e não há necessidade nem do RS nem do pluviometro estarem no topo do mastro basta estarem a 1,50 metros do telhado para não existir influencias nas temperaturas
Até porque quando precisares de fazer manutençao ao pluviometro já não precisas de tirar o mastro fora para teres acesso ao pluviometro basta subires ao telhado que já tens logo o pluviometro a 1,50 metros 


Espero ter ajudado 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2014 às 14:51)

Sim, o pluviómetro ali, mesmo que o mastro não abane, vai causar problemas. Quando o tinha alto, sempre que tinha rajadas acima de 70 km/h acabava com precipitação falsa. Aliás, quando passou a frente de 9 de Fevereiro na Stephanie e tive velocidades acima de 115 durante uns bons minutos, acabei com 25 mm registados .


----------



## vmax69 (5 Abr 2014 às 16:59)

Estação SP disse:


> Boas Tardes
> 
> Quando Fizeres o RS coloca-o no mastro a 1,50metros do telhado e o pluviometro ao mesmo nível do RS.
> 
> ...



Claro que ajuda.
tenho que estudar é uma maneira de segurar os braços no outro tubo mais largo...
Tenho que tratar de um RS...


----------



## Geiras (6 Abr 2014 às 11:05)

Boas

Se precisares de um RS posso vender-te um artesanal

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/mercado/vendo-radiation-shield-artesanal-7549.html


----------



## vmax69 (6 Abr 2014 às 16:06)

Agora problemas de pilhas... as pilhas inicais só aguentaram 15 dias, lool


----------



## Estação SP (6 Abr 2014 às 20:03)

Boas Tardes

Coloca Pilhas de Litio  Eu já tenho as pilhas de litio basicamente a 1 ano e nunca mais tive qualquer problema na transmissão dos dados 
E ainda agora estão nos 1,7v 


Cumprimentos


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Abr 2014 às 17:49)

Por cá litio quase com 4 anos.


----------

